# Which book do you suggest



## j4ck (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm starting to reading about FreeBSD basically and I have 2 choices ahead to start

The FreeBSD Handbook
FreeBSD Architecture Handbook
Which one do you suggest to read first?


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 12, 2014)

If you are a new user interested in learning how to install and run FreeBSD, I would recommend the handbook.  Once you are up and configured and feeling comfortable, then perhaps start on the Architecture handbook.


----------

